# Going to sleep



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Tomorrow:
I'm going to come early from work, _before_ 7pm. 
And I'm going to go straight to sleep.
No internet for me tomorrow unless I wake up. I'll answer _one_ email from the 3 I have pending since sunday. I will not go to this site or to IMDB or to any other site with forums. I will not watch any of the 4-5 new movies I got until 3am.

Ditto for thursday.
I have to, or else I'll collapse from lack of sleep.


----------



## BlueSapphire (Nov 16, 2004)

*No computer/TV for a day*

Good plan.. picking a no computer and or no tv day can make a big deal. Getting other things done and having time for yourself to think and even to rest if thats what you need most.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Almost a year has passed since my post above.
I've gotten much worse than I was when I first posted this.
I now sleep on average 4-5 hours at night. I wake up tired. I go through my day tired and I find it hard to concentrate on the job. I even stopped being mad at myself for not getting enough sleep. Even during weekends I stay up late on the internet and I don't get the sleeping hours I needed.
I have failed. :fall


----------



## SpringViolet (Oct 23, 2005)

Not failed, I think. I got less sleep than that most of this year - even with medication. Then, for no reason, I started being able, nay, virtually compelled, to sleep. Now it's getting iffy again. Just happens, I guess. Is the not sleeping because of the computer and movies or the other way around? For me, it got to be a cycle. Wish I had an answer, but if I don't get on the computer, something else will catch me. There are 2 empty ice cream cartons in here I know nothing about.....


----------

